# HELP.. what color is these?



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

30.oct. my doe Sisse gave birth to 8 beautifull mice. But not in the colors that I expected.

Sisse was mated with Buddy a beautifull Agouti blazed missmarked LHS( Aa Bb Ccch gogo Hshs ss sasa)

Sisse is a agouti tan SHS (Aat Bb Cch Gogo Hshs Ss sasa)

they all look ticked,

I just don't know what color they are.

so please help me here. 

The boy named Bøvle 

























Dotte

























Fox

















my english is not the best


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Your English is better than my Danish! 

They look blue (a/a d/d) or lilac (a/a b/b d/d) to me. Sometimes blue looks ticked because of the way the pigment clumps together.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the top ones are dark Lilac and the bottom one is a chocolate fox.

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

they look like silver grays or lilac and a pale chocolate, dunno how possible that is with the parentage, i dont get genetics :?: x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

With such divergent guesses I wonder if this isn't one case where monitor properties changes how we view them rather drastically!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, hard to tell from these pix just what they may be. The natural lighting is weird, but this may be a case of off-color meeces who just don't fit a standard, at least for a few of them. They're very nice, all in all, just the same. This is job for use of Punnett Squares and two or three more generations. Fun for those like me who enjoy the detective process involved in this sort of thing.

Like the rest of you, I think I see blue, chocolate, silvering, and maybe lilac. *shrug*


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Okay,

I've been so lucky that one of my girlfriends has a LOOOOOOOOOOVELY blue girl, and i've been so lucky that i can borrow(?) her to a mating with Bøvle.. Weeee..


----------

